# Kurzes Review - Klipsch Image S4



## Sync (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Kurzes Review - Klipsch Image S4*


_*Vorwort:

*_ Es war ein reiner Not-/ Spontankauf, da meine alten In-Ear, die Sennheiser CX 400 II, den letzten Ausflug nicht überstanden haben.
 Für die Bilder musste ich leider meine Handykamera benutzen.. 

Der Test ist rein subjektiv!


_*Technische Details:*_

Design: Dynamic Moving Coil Micro Speaker  
Gewicht [g]: 11.9  
Impedanz [Ohm]: 18  
Kabelführung: Beidseitig  
Klinkenstecker [mm]: 3.5  
Membrangröße [mm]: 8  
Schalldruck [dB]: 110  




_*Lieferumfang:*_

Die Kopfhörer und das Zubehör werden in einem kleinen Pappkarton geliefert.
In dem befinden sich die Klipsch Image S4, eine kleine Aufbewahrungsbox und  
3 Paar Aufsätze. Da muss ich schon einen negativen Punkt nennen.
3 Paar Aufsätze finde ich extrem wenig. Es gibt nur Klein, Mittel und Groß. Ich muss
schon Groß tragen, damit die Klipsch perfekt sitzen und meine Ohren
sind nicht gerade groß. Andere werden es wohl schwerer haben, einen passenden
Aufsatz zu finden. Schade eigentlich.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*
Aussehen/Verarbeitung: *_ 

Die Ohrhörer an sich wirken auf mich solide und gut verarbeitet.  
Sie sehen schlicht und hochwertig aus.
Das Kabel ist dünn und fühlt sich etwas seltsam an,  
schwer zu beschreiben. Aber man denkt wenn man es in die Hände nimmt, dass  
die Kopfhörer schon länger in Gebrauch und "abgenutzt" sind. Dennoch wirken sie nicht so, als würden
sie nach zwei Tagen sofort brechen.


Anders der Übergang zum Klinkenstecker. Den finde ich qualitativ nicht gut.
Er ist extrem dünn gehalten und wirkt etwas zerbrechlich.
Auch der Kabelaufteiler ist meiner Meinung nicht gerade preislich angemessen.  
Es ist ein einfaches, billig wirkendes Kunststoffstück. Man hat das Gefühl, dass er nicht lange halten wird.
Das haben meine alten Sennheiser qualitativ mehr geboten.


Das Kabel ist auch lang genug, sodass man seinen MP3 Player ohne Probleme in die Hosentasche stecken kann.
Das Kabel ist dann, bei mir zumindest nicht auf Spannung und ich muss keinen Kabelsalat verstauen.
Mir persönlich fehlt aber ein Lautstärkeregler, damit man schnell mal runterdrehen kann und nicht
immer erst in der Tasche wühlen muss.
 

Die Buchstaben R/L sind einmal unten an den Hörern neben den Kabelausgängen 
und an den Ausgängen selber in schwarz zu sehen. Gut erkennbar sind aber nur die Buchstaben, die in Schwarz auf der Unterseite der Hörer geschrieben sind.

Auf dem Body ist ein kleiner „Klipsch“ Schriftzug auf Chrom und 
auf der Außenseite das Klipschlogo erkennbar - schlicht und schick!

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_

_* 
Tragekomfort:*_

Wie ich schon im Lieferumfang beschrieben hatte, musste ich den größten
Aufsatz nehmen, damit die Hörer fest sitzen und perfekt "abdichten"
Wenn man für sich den passenden gefunden hat, sitzen die Hörer fest im Ohr und ich kann sie nach ein paar Minuten schon nicht mehr spüren.
Beim Sport kann man den Hörer einfach drehen, und das Kabel über das Ohr legen, auch dann
reicht bei mir die Länge des Kabels voll aus.
Die Lautsprecher schirmen die Außengeräusche sehr gut ab und man hört fast nichts mehr.
Wie gut werde ich nächste Woche im Flugzeug feststellen dürfen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*
Klang:*_

Getestet habe ich die Klipsch Image S4 an meinem Ipod Classic 80 GB.


Nachdem ich meine Playlisten einmal durchgehört habe muss ich sagen, dass
sich der Kauf gelohnt hat. Rein aus der Erinnerung heraus kann ich sagen, dass meine
Sennheiser CX 400 II kein Land gegen die Klipsch sehen.
Der Sennheiser hatte einen dumpfen Klang und hat die Mitten ziemlich „verschluckt“.


Der Klipsch präsentiert sich bassstark aber nicht überbetont, wenn man mal etwas  
lauter hört. Die Sennheiser haben bei schnellen Bässen eine Art Bassbrei von sich gegeben,  
der Klipsch überschlägt sich hier nicht und gibt Bässe sauber und druckvoll wieder.


Die Höhen und Mitten wirken bei den Klipsch klar, ausgeglichen und gut abgestimmt.  
Der Klang ist gegenüber der Sennheiser viel satter und reiner, fast schon glasklar und das  
über alle Frequenzen hinweg.


Ich höre viel mehr Details als bei den Sennheisern heraus und der Klang scheint mir auch dynamischer zu sein, es macht alles einen stimmigeren Eindruck.
Klanglich hat Klipsch somit für mich und den Preis echt ein Meisterstück geschaffen.


_*Fazit:*_

Wer kleine Abstriche bei der Kabel- und Verarbeitungsqualität hinnehmen kann, sollte
sich dieses kleine Klangwunder einmal genau ansehen, wenn er auf der Suche nach 50€ teuren
In- Ears ist.
Wenn man einer der Glücklichen ist, den ein Paar der Ohrpolster passt, kann man
ausgewogenen, sauberen Klang für seinen MP3 Player genießen.  


Pro:
+ Optik
+ Klang


Kontra:
- Es gibt nicht genug Auswahl bei den  Ohrpolster
- Verarbeitung der Kabel etc.​


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

Schöner Test, auch wenn ich anscheinend fast zeitgleich zum Geburtstag noch ein paar Sennheiser MM 30i bekommen habe
Diese sind zumindest den billig Apple-Kopfhörer um Jahre vorraus.


----------



## Sync (8. Juli 2011)

Danke Danke

Aber die MM 30i sind wieder ein anderes Kaliber als meine alten Sennheiser CX 400 II und klingen bestimmt ganz anders.
Aber vor allem sind die weeeeesentlich besser als die Apfel-Dinger... 

Und jeder hat andere Vorlieben, auch beim Klang


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Danke
> 
> Aber die MM 30i sind wieder ein anderes Kaliber als meine alten Sennheiser CX 400 II und klingen bestimmt ganz anders.
> Aber vor allem sind die weeeeesentlich besser als die Apfel-Dinger...
> ...



Wie gesagt ich hatte keinen Einfluss drauf hat mir mein Onkel geschenkt. Bin aber ganz zufrieden. Ist das selbe wie bei dir brauch auch die größten Ohrpolster, die dabei sind und es sind ebenfalls 3.


----------



## Scheolin (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich hab die Klipsch Image S3, Eindruck ähnlich 

sehr geiler Sound für das bissel Geld,leider wurde aber an den Aufsätzen gespart.

Der Kabelteiler und Klinkenstecker sind Baugleich zu dem der S4, Entgegen deinem Eindruck halten die aber(Fahrrad Dauereinsatz).

Die Aufsätze werden aber nach ner gewissen Zeit "flutschig" (ja, sind geputzt) halten dann leider nicht mehr so gut, hält sich aber in Grenzen.

Sound ist echt gut, für 40€ hab ich noch nix bessers gehört. (In-Ear und Neu).

Edit: Das sich die Kabel so komisch anfühlen hat evtl. was mit Kabelsalatprävention zu tun, Ich hab damit seltenst Probs

MfG Scheolin


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juli 2011)

Gebraucht würde ich Inears auch nicht unbedingt wollen 
Und wenn, dann mit reichlich Sagrotan und Wasserstoffperoxid-Lösung für eventuelle Verfärbungen (wie bei meinen Miniflanges an den Phonaks. Sind von mir an meine kleinen Ohren angepasste Triflanges, direkt hinter dem zweiten Flange abgeschnitten. Das Silikon/whatever wird gelblich. Ja, mit Seife probiert )

Mfg, ice

@Scheolin unter mir: Ich weiß, das mit den Viechern hab ich schon gehört, müssen ja gut drücken


----------



## Scheolin (8. Juli 2011)

Gebrauchte In Ears geht schon,solange man die Aufsätze neu kauft 

Und in der Preisklasse 100€+ macht das für mich sinn.....auch wenn ich In Ears eh nur zum Musi Hörn beim Rad fahrn benutze...zuhause die richtigen Boxen(Viecher)

MfG Scheolin


----------



## Sync (8. Juli 2011)

gebrauchte ohrstöbbel.. na legga


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Super Review, vielen Dank.
Glaub bei meiner nächsten Amazonbestellung werd ich mir auch neue Inears bestellen. Kann gut sein das es die Klipsch werden.


----------



## Sync (10. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Super Review, vielen Dank.
> Glaub bei meiner nächsten Amazonbestellung werd ich mir auch neue Inears bestellen. Kann gut sein das es die Klipsch werden.


 
Danke! 

Und viel Spaß mit ihnen,falls es die werden.. die sind echt klasse! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die für 50eu so reinhauen


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Ich überleg halt noch ob mir inears 50 Euro wert sind.
Aber da du so begeistert bist, sollten sie es schon. 
Eigentlich muss es mir wert sein, hör in der Woche ca. 3-4h inears.


----------



## Sync (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte vorher ja die Sennheiser CX 400 II (wie auch im Test beschrieben) und von denen war ich schon positiv überrascht, als ich die letztes Jahr gekauft ha (auch für 50 eu).

Doch leider ist mir das Kabel gerissen  (eigene Schuld natürlich)

Und habe spontan die Klipsch geholt.. und gemerkt, wie "schlecht" die Sennheiser waren. Viel dumpfer und matschiger, kaum Mitten vorhanden..
Also ist es ein MUSS, dass ich sie empfehlen muss meiner Ansicht


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Ich überleg halt noch ob mir inears 50 Euro wert sind.
> Aber da du so begeistert bist, sollten sie es schon.
> Eigentlich muss es mir wert sein, hör in der Woche ca. 3-4h inears.


 
Ach die Klipsch sind ihren Preis schon wert. 
Ich habe die S4 schon etwas über ein halbes Jahr lang und bin nach wie vor zufrieden damit.


----------



## Bier (10. Juli 2011)

Erst mal: gutes Review!

Ich hab mir die Teile letzte Woche auch gekauft, da ich schnell welche für die Klassenfahrt brauchte und nicht viel zeit zum auswählen hatte.
Was mir jedoch nicht gefällt: meiner Meinung nach sind sie sehr basslastig. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich hauptsächlig meine eher neutralen Canton GLE 490 gewohnt bin.
Nach einiger Zeit hab ich mich dran gewöhnt, aber seit dem ich nach einer Woche wieder meine Canton's gehört habe, find ich sie doch wieder ein bisschen zu bassbetont. 
Aber ich denke ich kann keine 50€ In-Ears mit ausgewachsenen Hifi-LS vergleichen und werde sie deshalb auch vorerst behalten


----------



## Sync (10. Juli 2011)

Danke 

Ja hab ja auch geschrieben, dass sie bassstark sind... allerdings kommt da nicht so ein Matsch raus  wie ich den vorher hatte


----------



## Bier (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte vorher auch irgendwelche Sennis für ~25€ und habe auch eine riesige Steigerung festgestellt. Vor allem in den Mitten wie du auch beschrieben hast. Außerdem tat bei mir auf einmal nur noch der linke, also ich brauchte  ganz schnell was neues und die 50€ Investition hat sich auf jeden Fall für mich gelohnt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juli 2011)

Schönes Review! Danke dafür  ich nehm es mal in die Review-Übersicht mit auf.


----------



## Sync (13. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Schönes Review! Danke dafür  ich nehm es mal in die Review-Übersicht mit auf.


 
Danke


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ja hab ja auch geschrieben, dass sie bassstark sind... allerdings kommt da nicht so ein Matsch raus wie ich den vorher hatte


 Habt ihr dafür nen extra Bass bei eurem Player eingestellt? Falls nicht kann ich im EQ noch die Bässe zurück drehen. Basslastig ist nicht so mein Geschmack.

Edit: Heute angekommen und gerade getestet. Toller Klang, aber für meinen Geschmack wirklich zu viel Bass. Werd ich aber einfach mit dem EQ runter regeln. Kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden welche Ohrstöpsel ich verwenden soll. Naja, morgen weiter probieren. Die Box find ich praktisch, passt mein Player gleich mit rein.


----------



## DAEF13 (17. September 2011)

Ist das Zufall?! Meine CX 400II (sowie die 300 II) sind verrecktund gestern hab ich mir (dank Forenhilfe) auch die S4 bestellt


----------



## Torsley (18. September 2011)

die nutze ich zur zeit auch zum mucke hören. ich muss sagen sie sind mir zu dem was ich sonnst so hatte zu bass lastig. ich habe sowieso schon immer im iphone eq den treble booster ausgewählt. mit der einstellung lag ich für meinem geschmack immer gold richtig. das reicht jetzt aber nicht mehr. eigentlich müsste ich bass reducer und treble booster gleichzeitig anhaben. ^^
das schlimmste an den kopfhörern finde ich eigendlich das man keine normal großen gummi aufsetze aufnehmen kann da klipsch so toll ist und nen eigenes format genommen benutzt. ich denke mit anderen gummi aufsetzen wäre mein bass problem gelöst und mir würden die kopfhörer subjektiv besser gefallen. was ich noch hasse sind kopfhörer mit geradem stecker. die schreien schon förmlich danach kaputt gehen zu wollen!
positiv sind die großen schaltknöpfe in der iphone version die man auch mal durchs t-shirt ertasten kann. 

das nächste mal werden es auf jedenfall wieder andere. mit den einfachen akg K 324 P habe ich eigendlich die beste erfahrung gemacht vor allem was preis/leistung angeht. die haben bei mir am längsten gehalten bei damals glaube ich 40€. die sind mini klein völlig unauffällig und mir am ende nur kaputt gegangen weil ich draufgetreten bin und eine seite abgerissen habe. die sahen schon aus wie müll hatten aber immernoch top sound damals.

ich hab schon so viele inear hörer gehabt.

-V-moda Vibe                                            >>> schlechter sound                                           >>>  k.a. mehr aber war zeitnah vor den K324P > ~100€     >>> leben noch weil nicht benutzt
-AKG Acoustics K 324 P Ohrhörer weiß           >>> top sound top p/l                                           >>>  21. November 2007 > 39,99€                                   >>> kaputt durch ungeschickte handlung meiner seits
-Ultimate Ears triple.fi 10 vi Ohrhörer             >>> top sound AAA+ aber klobig                             >>>  27. Mai 2009 > 286,00€                                          >>> sind noch am leben nutze sie selten
-Sennheiser CX 400-II Precision                    >>> guter sound                                                 >>>  20. Januar 2010 > 66,66€                                        >>> kaputt durch normale nutzung
-AKG K 370 Silverback In-Ear Kopfhörer          >>> top sound aber leider schnell nen kabelbruch      >>>  13. Juni 2010 > 40,00€                                           >>> kaputt durch normale nutzung
-Klipsch Image S4i In-Ear Kopfhörer weiß        >>> wie oben beschrieben gefällt mir der bass nicht   >>>  August 2011 > 87,85€                                            >>> nutze ich im moment 

oh gott da kommen sicher noch einiege davor aber ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr welche ich alle hatte und amazon.de hat nur infos ab 2007 in der history. >.<


----------



## Iceananas (18. September 2011)

Ich habe die für meine Freundin gekauft und muss nach ein wenig testen dem Test zustimmen.

Die Höhen und Mitten waren anfangs etwas stumpf, aber im Laufe der Zeit wird es viel besser (ist bei neuen, noch nicht "eingelaufenen" Kopfhörern oft der Fall) und der Klang ist für den Preis der helle Wahnsinn. 

Der Bass ist sehr stark, aber stets definiert und geht definitiv durch den Körper. Da habe ich schon ganz andere Preisklassen gesehen die das schlechter machen.

Die Stimmen sind ebenfalls klar und deutlich, alles in allem gibt es da eigentlich kaum was zu bemängeln.


----------



## Loro Husk (18. September 2011)

Habe die selben In-Ears und die Erfahrungen des Testers nur bestätigen.
Preis/Leistungsmäßig sehr gute Kopfhörer.


----------



## Sync (18. September 2011)

Schön zu sehen, dass mein Review gut ankommt und auch soweit von einigen Usern bestätigt wird. Vor allem freut es mich, dass das PCGH Team auch das Forum nicht vernachlässigt und das durch solche News auch zeigt. 
MFG Sync


----------



## Jakob (18. September 2011)

Ich kann den Test nur bestätigen. Nachdem ich sie mit den Philips SHE9850 verglichen habe, waren die Klipsch nach meinem Geschmack klar überlegen.
Vor 2 Wochen ist mir bei den S4 eine Seite ausgefallen, was aber an meiner sehr starken und nicht immer sehr kopfhörerfreundlichen Nutzung gelegen hat.
Ich habe sie mir sofort wieder bestellt und gleich ein Schnäppchen gelandet. 39€ bei Amazon. Dafür gibt es meiner Meinung nach absolut nichts besseres!


----------



## Sumpfig (18. September 2011)

Hab die Teile auch schon länger, allerdings mit Lautstärkeregelung.
Sind bis jetzt die besten InEars, die ich an meinem iPod ausprobiert hatte.
S-Bahn und Grossraumbüro wäre ohne nicht zu ertragen. 

Nur die Kabel sind im Winter ziemlich steif, muss man beim Rauchen aufpassen...


----------



## Dirksen (18. September 2011)

Jakob schrieb:


> 39€ bei Amazon. Dafür gibt es meiner Meinung nach absolut nichts besseres!


 Könntest du das Angebot bite hier verlinken, ich finde die bei Amazon nur für 60€.


----------



## Sync (18. September 2011)

Dirksen schrieb:


> Könntest du das Angebot bite hier verlinken, ich finde die bei Amazon nur für 60€.


 
Die Preise schwanken und zur Zeit kosten sie 60€ kann sein, dass sie in 2 Wochen 40 kosten und in 3 Wochen 50€.
Man muss einfach Glück haben zum richtigen Zeitpunkt danach zu gucken.


----------



## blaidd (18. September 2011)

Hab die Klipsches schon seit einer ganzen Weile (ich glaub so anderthalb - zwei Jahre) und bin von den Dingern immer noch begeistert... Kleinere Mängel in der Verarbeitung lassen sich meines Erachtens leicht übersehen bzw. überhören, der Klang ist wirklich top. Zusammen mit dem Cowon iAudio 9 (mit ausgehebelter db-Begrenzung  und dem genialen 5-Band-Equalizer) echt ein Erlebnis. Sollten sie irgendwann kaputtgehen, werden sie definitiv sofort wieder gekauft.


----------



## Torsley (18. September 2011)

ist der cowon von hause aus so leise eingestellt? beim iphone bewege ich mich mit der lautstärke je nach umgebung und laune immer von 50-70% des reglers würde ich schätzen.


----------



## blaidd (18. September 2011)

Torsley schrieb:


> ist der cowon von hause aus so leise eingestellt? beim iphone bewege ich mich mit der lautstärke je nach umgebung und laune immer von 50-70% des reglers würde ich schätzen.


 
Nö, das ist so eine bescheuerte EU-Regelung, die haben eine dB-Höchstgrenze für Mp3-Player und Co. eingeführt. 89 dB. Gilt auch für's iPhone... beim Cowon kann man das leicht umgehen, indem man als Land beispielsweise die USA angibt. Schon hat man die volle Leistung. Sonst fehlt mir beim Musikhören das letzte bisschen Bums...


----------



## Torsley (18. September 2011)

mit der höchst grenze weiß ich. hätte ja sein können das der cowon da noch drunter ist. ich ich glaube wenn ich dauerhaft auf volle pulle hören würde würd ich nach 20min kopfschmerzen bekommen. ^^


----------



## joepesci (19. September 2011)

Ich besitze die image s4i, also praktisch das gleiche Modell, aber zusätzlich gibt es noch drei Buttons, um Apple Geräte ansteuern zu können.

Meine Wertung:

- Klang und Passform sehr gut
- Haltbarkeit der Buttons --> miserabel

Insgesamt weiss ich nicht was ich sagen soll, die Kopfhörer sind sehr gut, aber für mich unbrauchbar. Ich kam tatsächlich auf die völlig absurde und abwegige Idee, diese portablen Kopfhörer an ein mobiles Gerät anzuschliessen, um damit mobil zu werden: ich habe sie zum Laufen hergenommen. Der Schweiss hat die Buttons gekillt, die Kopfhörer haben sich verselbstständigt und steuern das iPhone jetzt vollkommen willkürlich an, Start, Stop, Lied vor, Lied zurück... etc.

Ich weiss, dass Klipsch auch noch ein "rugged" Modell im Angebot hat, aber come on... wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand Ohrhörer zum Joggen hernimmt? Das ist eines der wahrscheinlichsten Dinge, und es kann wohl nicht so schwer sein, diese drei Buttons wasserdicht zu bekommen.

Wie gesagt bezieht sich diese negative Bewertung auf das so gut wie baugleiche s4i Modell.


----------



## HAWX (19. September 2011)

joepesci schrieb:


> ich habe sie zum Laufen hergenommen. Der Schweiss hat die Buttons gekillt, die Kopfhörer haben sich verselbstständigt und steuern das iPhone jetzt vollkommen willkürlich an, Start, Stop, Lied vor, Lied zurück... etc.



Sag mal kann es sein, dass du eher im Platzregen gejoggt bist? So viel schwitzt doch kein Mensch


----------



## trible_d (19. September 2011)

Ich hab mir die S4i auch mal bestellt! Bin schon sehr gespannt wie der Unterschied zu den CX300 ist.


----------



## Sync (20. September 2011)

also ich Jogge auch mit den S4 und Schweiß hat noch nichts beeinträchtigt.
Gut Ich habe keine Buttons habe eigtl nur wegen des Preises drauf verzichtet 

Aber dass durch Schweiß alleine sowas passiert..ist ja sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Borkenkaefer (20. September 2011)

Hab auch auf die Knöpfe verzichtet. Wußte aber auch gar nicht das es welche mit Fernbedienung gab. 
Naja, Schweiß kann schon sehr aggressiv sein. Einfach teures Lehrgeld bezahlt.


----------



## Sync (25. Oktober 2011)

So
Ich habe im Urlaub einen Aufsatz verloren..und leider passen die anderen mir nicht. Im Internet bin ich auf Ersatzaufsätze für 15eu gestoßen (Sind 3 Paar von einer Größe..) also ziemlich teuer.
Habe mich daraufhin an den Klipsch Support gewendet in den USA, mir wurde vom Support Ersatz versprochen. Fast 2 Wo später hatte ich ein Brief mit neuen Aufsätzen von Klipsch im Briefkasten (Meine Adresse per Hand draufgekritzelt ), hat etwas gedauert aber was solls.. kommt ja auch aus den USA.
Das Beste, die wollen keinen Cent..äh Penny dafür sehen, nichtmal Porto aus den USA muss ich übernehmen. Da sag ich nur Super Support von Klipsch!!


----------



## semimasta (26. Oktober 2011)

Grüße!

Habe selber die CX400 und du beschreibst sie ganz und gar so wie ich sie kenne, thumbs up dafür!

Mich würde interessieren ob der S4 dynamische Treiber oder "balanced armature driver" hat, ich habe mir nämlich
die Custom 1 (Klipsch) vom hiesigen Hifistudio genommen (zum billigsten Geizhals-Preis)
welche die besagte Treiberbauart hat. Der Senn hat dynamische das weiß ich...

Der Sound ist halt anders, aber im Vergleich zu den CX400 eine Offenbarung  
Technisch bedingt ist der Bass nicht so stark (weil im Vergleich zum Custom 2 od. Custom 3 nur ein Treiber verbaut ist)
aber dafür sehr schnell und präzise, die Mitten sind klar und sehr detailiert,
die Höhen nicht so aufdringlich, dafür sehr angenehm. Man ist mit den Customs auch näher an der Musik.
Und man kann Sachen schön alles raushören (vom mechanischen Klang der Instrumente bis zum Publikum, echt lustig teilweise).

Ich werd mir sicher mal die Custom 3 holen wenn ich die Kohle hab, möchte wissen wie das mit 2 Treibern klingt 

*Und Borkenkäfer dir würde ich empfehlen dir einen der Customs mal anzuhören, allein weger der anderen Treibertech-
nologie. Mich haben sie überzeugt 

*Danke Sync für dein Review!!

Cya Yakup


----------



## Sync (26. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Zustimmung und dein Lob, 
freut mich und spornt noch mehr an, eventuell weitere Reviews zu schreiben 

Leider weiß ich nicht welche Treiberart verbaut ist aber da kann ebstimmt wer anderes helfen

Mfg Sync


----------



## semimasta (26. Oktober 2011)

Das beste war ja das ich damals (in Ankara) rund € 70,- für die Senn bezahlt hab und € 88,- für die Klipsch
und nicht gedacht (aber gehofft) hatte das 18 Euro so einen Riesenunterschied ausmachen 

Und ja er (s4i) hat dynamische Treiber... geh mal auf hifi-forum.de oder google mal dann wirst du
sicher auch mal den Unterschied hören wollen!

Cya Yakup


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Tipp. Falls ich mir mal einen neuen In Ear kaufen sollte ist der Custom 1 der Favorit.


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

so nachdem ich das Review hier gelesen habe, liegen die Kklipsch jetzt auch vor mir auf dem Schreibtisch
Klingt etwas blöd, aber wie kriegt man die "Ohrpolster" von den Kopfhörern?
Edit:: Irgentwie passen mir die KH viel besser, wenn ich den linken ins rechte Ohr stecke und umgedreht
Normal?


----------



## Sync (4. November 2011)

ähm.. eigentlich nicht.. sollten in beide gleich passen zumindest fast.. wenn ich sie umgekehrt reinmache fühlt es sich etwas seltsam an, weil der body ja dann noch vorne "knickt"
tausch doch mal deine ohren um 

wenn du sie richtig drin hast iwann, kannst du ja schreiben ob du den klang genau so findest wie ich den beschrieben hab.


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

Nachdem Ohren tauschen jetzt leider nicht geklappt hat, habe ich die KH doch mal in die richtigen Ohren. Werd mich daran gewöhnen, sie sitzen immer noch sehr gut

Ich kann sie jetzt leider nur mit meinen Beyerdynamics Dt 770 pro vergleichen oder halt den Apple KH, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass sie ein bisschen zu dumpf klingen.
Bässe sind zwar sehr schön, aber mir fehlen einfach ein bisschen die Höhen, bzw sie gehen etwas unter
Aber wie gesagt, das alles im Vergleich zu den Beyerdynamics, klar, dass sie da nicht so super abschneiden


----------



## Sync (4. November 2011)

Ja ich habe sie ja auch nicht mit meinen denon ah d 2000 verglichen 
sind ja preislich gewaltige unterschiede.
und zu den apple kopfhörern?


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> und zu den apple kopfhörern?



Ich hoffe du hast mich nicht falsch verstanden: Sie klingen gut
Ich mecker halt nur gern


----------



## Torsley (5. November 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Edit:: Irgentwie passen mir die KH viel besser, wenn ich den linken ins rechte Ohr stecke und umgedreht
> Normal?



ich hab auch das problem das generell inears auf meinem rechten ohr schlechter halten und rausrutschen. genau wie du nutze ich die klipsch umgekehrt. linker hörer im rechten ohr und umgekehrt. wenn man wenigstens die möglichkeit hätte noch andere aufsätze zu probieren. aber da klipsch ja seine eigene suppe kocht was die maße angeht gehts nicht.


----------



## Pagz (5. November 2011)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt; bin ich wohl doch nicht so unnormal.
Klanglich müsste es egal sein, in welchem Ohr welcher Ohrhörer steckt oder?

Übrigends habe ich immer noch Schwierigkeiten die "Ohrpolster" zu wechseln. Hat da jemand Tipps?


----------



## Sync (5. November 2011)

Einfach dran ziehen


----------



## Abufaso (7. Februar 2012)

Ich grab den Thread hier mal raus, wisst ihr was der Unterschied zwischen den Klipsch Image S4 und -S4i ist? Nur dass der eine noch Bedienelemente und Mirko hat? Denn der ist billiger..


----------



## Iceananas (7. Februar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich grab den Thread hier mal raus, wisst ihr was der Unterschied zwischen den Klipsch Image S4 und -S4i ist? Nur dass der eine noch Bedienelemente und Mirko hat? Denn der ist billiger..


 
Ja nur das Mikro und die Fernbedienung. Dass der billiger ist kann an der besseren Verfügbarkeit liegen.


----------



## Domowoi (7. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand schonmal sowas ausprobiert?


----------



## acetrax (7. Februar 2012)

ja die sind bei meinen phonak pfe 122 dabei. 
ich find sie angenehmer sie verrutschen nicht und isolieren auch gut.


----------



## Iceananas (7. Februar 2012)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal sowas ausprobiert?


 
Die Dinger garantieren einen perfekten Seal des Hörers, sind saubequem, allerdings verschlucken die extrem (!) viel Höhen, die beim S4 sowieso nicht wirklich vorhanden sind. Würde die in Kombination mit dem Klipsch S4 nicht empfehlen.

Außerdem musst du die alle 4-8 Wochen weil die Dinger schnell verdrecken.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2012)

Der i müsste für alle i-Produkte sein und a für Android.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Februar 2012)

Der mit a kostet 94!!


----------



## Takoru (25. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Review, ich hab sie auch bestellt.

Hatte erst die MW600 da, doch kaum waren sie ausgepackt höre ich ein lautes Hintergrundrauschen. Meine Freunde haben es nicht wahrgenommen, ich extrem. Das hat man davon, wenn man gute Boxen daheim stehen hat. 

Mal sehen wie die Klipsch sind, ich bin gespannt!


----------

